# Webmin: PAM test failed - maybe /etc/pam.d/webmin does no...

## m3ph

Getting this error message after trying to emerge webmin on a IBM xSeries 435.

This error message appears in miniserv.error.

Full error log:

[30/Aug/2004:17:43:10 +0300] miniserv.pl started

[30/Aug/2004:17:43:10 +0300] PAM test failed - maybe /etc/pam.d/webmin does not exist

[30/Aug/2004:17:44:31 +0300] [x.x.x.x] Bad Request

[30/Aug/2004:17:44:31 +0300] [x.x.x.x] Bad Request

[30/Aug/2004:17:44:33 +0300] [x.x.x.x] Bad Request

Running perl 5.8.4.

What could be causing this?

Got the same version running on another gentoo box with absolutely no problems and /etc/pam.d/webmin doesn't exist on either of the systems.

----------

## der_eq

That's strange, because the ebuild seems to create that file. Do you have PAM installed? If so, try to add /etc/pam.d/webmin with the following content(copied from my installation):

```

#%PAM-1.0

auth    required        pam_unix.so     nullok

account required        pam_unix.so

session required        pam_unix.so

```

----------

## m3ph

got it working anyways...

I used this command in the miniserv.conf file:

```

no_pam=1

```

Will try your version too...

----------

